# Vipers Clan...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I just made 2 more to join the viper clan!! red and white.. Those are my 3 most favorite viper gts cars and colors.. 

Those viper resin bodies are made by Bruce Gavins. They are awesome!! all vipers are sitting on tyco wide pan chassis long wheel base with custom chrome wheels. 

Enjoy!

Wes


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Looking good Wes! I love the Vipers too. Dave.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Look great, love those wheels! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Vipers Rock at Wes World!*

Wow, Wes, that is a totally sano trio of Vipers you're assembled! I really dig the red and blue paint. What are you using to paint these bad Mopar Monsters with? I gotta get some! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It happenes that my paternal grandad was a molder and his last gig before retirement was at Chrysler Transmission in Kokomo, IN. He always admired Chrysler/Dodge/Plymouth as well engineered cars. Some memories linger...

Vipers = Mopar = Happy Hutt!!! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Wow, Wes, that is a totally sano trio of Vipers you're assembled! I really dig the red and blue paint. What are you using to paint these bad Mopar Monsters with? I gotta get some! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> It happenes that my paternal grandad was a molder and his last gig before retirement was at Chrysler Transmission in Kokomo, IN. He always admired Chrysler/Dodge/Plymouth as well engineered cars. Some memories linger...


I used bomb cans (rust oluem) banner red and metallic blue. All i do is paint white gloss on it then any color.. it helps to make it look brighter. 

Thats cool about your granddad! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*These are great lookers indeed!!*

Wes,

Man you did these Vipers up Real Nice like! They look so real with the detail work you did on them. These could beat a Mustang any day...:beatdeadhorse: *DON'T LOOK*.....oUCH tHaT hAs GoT tO hUrT! LOL 

Bob...Wes you should be the CEO for Mopar...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice vipers!!!! Me likes!!! ME LIKES!!!! :thumbsup:thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wes, those are three great looking Vipers!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now, Bob, cut a brother some slack. The Viper belongs in the same class as the Ford GT. You should be comparing the Mustang with the Challenger. 

Although the Viper is pure muscle, the GT has a 0.3 second advantage to 100mph, but the Viper nips the GT at the 1/4 mile post by just 1/100th of a second. Called it dead even to the naked eye. In a road race...here's what the Viper's view looks like (see pic) No offense Wes. 

The Viper is one demonic unit. If you love racing you've got to respect the Viper no matter what manufacturer you endorse.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> I used bomb cans (rust oluem) banner red and metallic blue. All i do is paint white gloss on it then any color.. it helps to make it look brighter.
> 
> Wes


Wes,
Is the white gloss sprayed over a primer coat or is that your only base coat before color?  Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Give the Vioer GTS-R props!*

When the Viper GTS-R was first introduced, it ended Porsche domination of the Le Mans GT2-GTS / ALMS GTS-GT1 categories. The Oreca Team Viper of Justin Bell / David Donohue / Luca Drudi took GT2 class and 11th overall at the 1998 Le Mans 24 Hours. Oreca' Vipers repeated as class winners in 1999 and 2000. On the US ALMS front, Oreca Vipers took the Series title in 1999 and 2000. :thumbsup:

In 2001, the Viper was getting a bit long in the tooth and Oreca moved up to the Chrysler powered Chrysler LMP2001 - Mopar which took 4th overall behind two Audi R8s and a Bentley EXP Speed 8. Another very stong European team ran Mopar with the Cadillac Northstar LMP. So, the Viper was relegated to second tier teams and the C5-R Corvette star was on the rise. 

I guess my point is that the Viper really kick azz when it was shiny new. The Ford GT is a much newer car and it certainly should have the edge on a 10 year old design. 

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm snake bitten... great job Wes!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wes,
Those Vipers are ASP-kicking :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Is the white gloss sprayed over a primer coat or is that your only base coat before color?  Dave


for the white one (3 coats of white gloss paint) no primer coat - never used it. i always use white gloss paint (enamel) on all cars then colors (rust-oleum) over it. it makes it more wet looking shine without the future clearcoat and of course when i use future - more shiny!! LOL.. 
I know i do it different way but it works. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WesJY said:


> for the white one (3 coats of white gloss paint) no primer coat - never used it. i always use white gloss paint (enamel) on all cars then colors (rust-oleum) over it. it makes it more wet looking shine without the future clearcoat and of course when i use future - more shiny!! LOL..
> I know i do it different way but it works.
> 
> Wes


 
Gonna have to try that scenario. Never thought about a gloss coat for the intial coating. Primer, primer, primer, primer! :freak: Takes longer to dry, how long do you wait before you put on the color? Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Gonna have to try that scenario. Never thought about a gloss coat for the intial coating. Primer, primer, primer, primer! :freak: Takes longer to dry, how long do you wait before you put on the color? Dave


maybe 5 to 10 minutes (it does dry 5 to 10 minutes but i would wait til 15 min to half house before i put colors on it).. took me years of experimenting...  

and for metallic colors they are tricky with white gloss...i would have to put 5 LIGHT coats of metallic colors over white to get it right. 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking Vipers, Wes!
We have a blue on white running around saint paul that I see from time to time. looks just like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


:dude:


----------

